# New Software Update For R15 With Interactive Sports Channel Problems



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I was informed by a technical spokes woman at DTV tonight that there is a new software down load for the R15 which addresses some of the new problems. This includes the interactive sports feature options on USA and YES that causes the channel to change to the information program on 201. If you wish to have the new software correction installed, I suggest you call tech support and ask for Tier 22. Once you notify them, they will have to download it manually while you are on the phone. After a re-set is done you will be instructed to key in the update with your remote control. Keep in mind that this action will clear the hard drive and you will lose all recorded programing.

Ian


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you get this software installed on your R15 DVR? What is its version number?


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

erase my hd? i think not


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lantian said:


> erase my hd? i think not


You are correct... the software upgrade will not erase the hard drive.

That would be version 10D3 which I think is about 3/4 of the way rolled out, if not completely...
I'll have to check today.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

You are correct Earl. I was just informed that the tech was mistaken:icon_stup and that the upgrade 10d3 does not clear the hd. I was also informed that it will start appearing automatically for download on the R15-500 later today.:righton: 

Ian


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Got mine in Kentucky about 3 this morning.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

got mine on aug23 and no hd erase


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

I live in NJ and I still have not recevied the upgrade. Should I be worried? Others in NJ and NY did get it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gononsky said:


> I live in NJ and I still have not recevied the upgrade. Should I be worried? Others in NJ and NY did get it.


No don't worry about it too much.

When you see me lock the 10C8 threads, and post in the 10D3 thread that it has gone 100% nationall.... then worry :hurah:


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

I have not received it here in central IL yet.


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

I received the update this overnight. I have not had much time to check things out.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

I received the update in Boston 8/29 at 3 AM. The timer bar seems to be better. Is anyone else getting music videos saved to their VOD under showcases from Directv? I called an there is no way to erase them. They have an expiration date.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sports828 said:


> I received the update in Boston 8/29 at 3 AM. The timer bar seems to be better. Is anyone else getting music videos saved to their VOD under showcases from Directv? I called an there is no way to erase them. They have an expiration date.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62701


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Earl. I had not seen this thread. Glad to see that everyone else had the same complaints about no way to delete it and the fact that it hangs your system up after it finishes.


----------



## corsig (May 16, 2006)

I just got mine no HD erase at all but i really did not notice any change to any menu or functions. Big download for a minor change. Must be technical stuff and not cosmetic.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

sports828 said:


> Thanks Earl. I had not seen this thread. Glad to see that everyone else had the same complaints about no way to delete it and the fact that it hangs your system up after it finishes.


Deleting isn't such a big issue (it would be nice) but the hanging is really annoying.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

sports828 said:


> I called an there is no way to erase them. They have an expiration date.


VOD from any provider cant be saved or deleted.

I just hit exit when done watching and it takes me right out, never hung as of yet.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I just hit exit when done watching and it takes me right out, never hung as of yet.


Did you let it get all the way to the end before you hit exit? I just left mine and was expecting to see the delete message and it just hung.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I received my update on the 29th at 3:30 am and today on my other R15 at 1:00 pm and everything seems the same. The only issues I had were the occasional freeze, and the interactive problems which are now gone. I'll be holding my breath a while longer hoping it will stay this way.

Ian


----------

